# 5.1-Surround Sound [~ 300 EUR]



## AdeE (13. Februar 2010)

Tag,

der Geburtstag meines Bruders steht kurz bevor. Da er sich nächste Woche einen neuen Full-HD-Fernseher kauft, möchte ich ihn dazu die passende Anlage kaufen - er schwärmt schon immer vom Surround Sound. Nur habe ich leider kaum bis gar keine Ahnung von diesen Sachen. Nur die Marke Teufel habe ich des Öfteren in diesem Zusammenhang gehört - und nur positives. 
Also habe ich mir einmal zwei Systeme herausgesucht und frage euch, welches das bessere ist bzw. ob ihr andere Vorschläge habt.

Fernseher: Panasonic TX P42S10E (Klangeffekte: V-AUDIO Surround Sound)
System #1: Teufel "Concept E 400" 5.1 Multimedia-System - schwarz (330 EUR)
System #2: Teufel "Concept E 300" 5.1 Multimedia-System - schwarz (270 EUR)

Ich hoffe, dass der Fernseher, ohne kaufen von Verstärkern, etc., dazu in der Lage ist, so ein System zu betreiben. Muss der Fernseher dann auch 5 Soundausgänge für die Boxen und einen für den Subwoofer haben? 
Bei der Produktbeschreibung steht immer "Wegen der unterschiedlichen Kunden-Anforderungen befinden sich keine  Verbindungskabel im Lieferumfang.". Welche Kabel müsste ich denn dazu kaufen? vom Fernseher zum System und/ oder vom System zu den Boxen?

Edit: Kann man das System auch an die Wand schrauben oder brauchen sie diese speziellen "Beine"?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2010)

also, erstmal muss überhaupt ne quelle für 5.1 da sein - normales TV hat kein 5.1, da muss ein DVB-C/S-receiver das sein, der surround empfangen kann.

Daran kann man dann ein digitales Boxenset wie das Logitewch Z5500 anschließen.

DVD/BluRay PLayer können surround liefern, aber da muss dann auch so ein Boxenset mit decoder oder ein echter AV-Receiver her. oder auch eine Teufel Decoderstaion plus ein 5.1 boxenset - ein echter AV-reiceiver PLUS boxen wäre zu teuer.


----------



## AdeE (14. Februar 2010)

Tag,

also müsste ich einen DVB-C-Receiver kaufen (wandelt der nicht eigentlich nur analog in digital (kabelanschluss) um? - damit man HD gucken kann mit dem Antennenanschluss) und daran die Boxen anschließen?!
Der Fernseher besitzt ja leider nur "DVB-T, PAL, SECAM-B/G, SECAM-D/K, I, I/I, L/L".


----------



## Torsley (14. Februar 2010)

dvb-c ist einfach nur die bezeichnung für digitalen empfang über kabel. das heist nicht unbedingt, das es auch hd sein muss. must du halt gucken ob es geräte gibt die 5.1 empfangen und ausgeben können und was diese für anschlussmöglichkeiten haben.


----------



## Sash (14. Februar 2010)

ähm einige fernseher, wie mein samsung, haben einen digitalen ausgang. ob das der deines bruders hat, ka, aber einige haben einen.


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Februar 2010)

Also DVB-C ist kein garant dafür das man auch Surround hat  Die Sender müssen ein Dolby Digital Signal aussenden, passiert in der Regel nur Spielfilmen, und da auch nicht bei jedem. 
Ich nutze selbst ein Technisat Digital PK DVB-C Receiver der über Digitalausgang mit meinem Yamaha Dolby Digital Receiver angeschlossen ist. Allerdings find ich das sich Surround nur wegem TV Empfang nicht wirklich lohnt, hab die erfahrung gemacht das nen Film auf DVD nen besseres Signal liefert, als der gleiche film der in DolbyDigital über Kabel ausgestrahlt wird.


----------



## AdeE (14. Februar 2010)

Tag,

ich fass mal zusammen, wie ich das vertanden habe:



Fernseher ist nicht in der Lage ein Surround Sound wiederzugeben
Um dies zu realisieren brauche ich einen DVB-C-Receiver mit ensprechenden Ausgängen
Ein DVD/ Bluray-Player besitzt diese Ausgänge schon, oder ist das von Gerät zu Gerät unterschiedlich? Wenn ich beides gleichzeitig betreieben möchte (TV, DVD) dann brauche ich ein neues Gerät dazwischen, oder muss ich das System dann immer umstecken?

So stell ich mir das gerade vor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Oder kommt dann noch zwischen DVB-C-Receiver und dem Surround Sound ein weiterer Receiver (welcher Dolby Digital beherrscht)? Beim DVB-C könnte man ggf. auch einen nehmen, der auch HD unterstützt?! Würde sich dann etwas an der Konstruktion ändern?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2010)

Also, vom Anschluss her stmmt Dein Bild, aber das ist insgesamt etwas komplizierter: damit du überhaupt digitales Kabel-TV empfangen kannst, musst Du nen DVB-C-Receiver haben, und Dein Kabelanbieter muss digital`-TV auch freigeschaltet haben bzw. Du musst das gegen nen Aufpreis bestellen (zb bei KabelBW ist digital im Grundpaket dabei, dafür is das halt ein bisschen teurer als bei unitymedia, wo du im Grundpaket aber nur analog hast)

So, wenn Du das dann hast: es senden halt einige Sender bei bestimmten Filmen usw. auch Surround-Ton - der ist in einer 5.1-Spur enthalten, genau wie auf einer DVD/BluRay. Diese Spur muss ein Decoder aber erst entschlüsseln, der Decoder ist aber nicht im DVB-C-Receiver drin, der Receiver leitet nur diese Tonspur weiter, WENN er auch nen digitalen Tonausgang hat (manche haben nur analog Stereo). Das gleiche gilt für DVD/BluRay-Player. Es gibt zwar ein paar Modelle, die nen eigenen decoder drin haben, aber da kannst Du dann sonst nix merh anschließen, das wäre also nicht zu empfehlen. Nen digitalen Ausgang, wo diese Tonspur dann rausgeht, haben aber DVD/BR-Player an sich immer. 

Du brauchst also noch ein Gerät als Decoder, und da dran kommen dann erst die Boxen. Da wiederum hast Du dann mehrere Alternativen:

- zB eine Teufel Decoderstation + normale 5.1-PC-Boxen. An die Station kannst Du mind. 2 Geräte digital anschließen und zB den PC analog, also von dessen Soundkarte mit 3 Kabeln zur Station. Und an die Station wiederum kommen dann normale, analoge 5-1Boxen dran, also auch welche mit 3 Kabeln. 

- einen richtigen AV-Receiver. Da kannst Du bsonders viele Geräte anschließen, oft auch per HDMI, meistens haben die mind. je 2x optisch und coaxiale Digitaleingänge. Da dran kommen dann passive Boxen, also keine normalen PC-Boxen. Der Sound ist da halt besser als bei PC-boxen, dafür kostet das auch mind. 400-500€ zum Einstieg.

- ein digitales Boxenset mit eingebautem Decoder wie zB das logitech Z5500, an das Du auch den PC noch anschließen könntest. Wie das mit DVD/Bluray ist, weiß ich nicht genau - also, das geht natürlich rein technsich, ich weiß nur nicht, wieviele Anschlussmöglichkeiten das Set hat.


Die Frage ist auch: willst Du denn unbedingt auch normales Fernsehprogramm dann digital und in Surround haben, oder geht es dir eher um DVD/BluRay? Ein DVB-C-Receiver mit HDfähigkeit kostet halt schon allein über 100€... 

Allgemein könnte das hier für Doch interessant sein: Lautsprecher Teufel Concept E 200 Digital  oder eben das Logitech Z5500.

Was willst Du denn alles anschließen, was später in 5.1 sein "muss" ?


----------



## Riezonator (15. Februar 2010)

der s10 der er sich holen will hat nen dvbc tuner und nen optischen digital tuner eingebaut!!


----------



## AdeE (15. Februar 2010)

Tag,



Herbboy schrieb:


> Was willst Du denn alles anschließen, was später in 5.1 sein "muss" ?


angedacht war TV und DVD/ Bluray. Wenn das jedoch mehr Schwierigkeiten macht als nötig (zu viel Geld für zu wenig Nutzen), reicht auch nur DVD/ Bluray (das sollte auf jeden Fall gehen). 
Ob der DVD-Player einen Anschluss für 5.1-Sound hat müsste ich jedoch erst fragen bzw. mich erkundigen.

Mit dem Empfangen von HD-Fernsehen über Kabel wäre eine zusätzliche Spielerei gewesen - ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass man "nur" einen DVB-C-Tuner (HD) brauchen würde und schon kann man HD-Fernsehen empfangen, und dazu gleich Surround Sound abspielen (DVD).

Also reicht erstmal nur DVD/ Blue-ray.

Edit: Habe gerade mit ihm telefoniert, er verzichtet auf TV und beschränkt sich auf DVD/ Blue-ray und Radio/ CD. Das würde ihm erst einmal reichen. Ergo: TV und DVD soll in 5.1 laufen, Radio und CD einfach nur über die Boxen (kein 5.1).

Btw. Danke für eure Unterstüzung! 



			
				riezonator schrieb:
			
		

> der s10 der er sich holen will hat nen dvbc tuner und nen optischen  digital tuner eingebaut!!


das heißt für mich, dass ich mit den ersten Receiver (Analog zu Digital) sparen kann?!


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2010)

Also, von DVB-C Tuner beim S10 find ich nix, nur DVB-T. Und der hat vlt. nen Decoder für Surround, aber dann nur zwecks Ausgabe für seine eigenen Boxen - der hat aber keine 3 Buchsen, um da ein normales Boxenset anzuschließen, sondern nur einen optischen Ausgang - d.h. dann braucht man eben doch wieder nen Decoder wie die Teufel Decoderstaion + analoge Boxen oder halt ein digitales Boxenset wie das Z5500.

Wegen TV in 5.1: da muss er wie gesagt wohl doch nen extra DVB-C Receiver haben UND beim Kabelanbieter Digital-TV haben. Es gibt zwar auch die Möglichkeit, surround per Dolby Pro Locgic nur per Stereo zu übermitteln, aber keine Ahnung, ob das die Sender auch bei analogfernsehen machen, und wenn ja: für welche Sendungen. 

Was aber auf jeden Fall geht: TV an die Decoderstation bzw. Boxen dran, und die "kopieren" das Stereo einfach auf alle Boxen und den Sub. Is halt nur kein "echtes" Surround.


----------



## AdeE (15. Februar 2010)

Tag,

das heißt:

Teufel "Decoderstation 5" Dolby Digital/ProLogic/dts-Decoder
+
Teufel "Concept E 200 " 5.1 Multimedia-System
=
Er kann Surround Sound (5.1) per DVD/ Blue-Ray abspielen/ bekommen. 
Er kann an dem Decoder sein Radio/ CD-Player anschließen und wiedergeben (jedoch nicht in 5.1).

Das mit TV lassen wir jetzt einfach außen vor 

Edit: Gerade gefunden: Teufel Concept E 300 Digital "5.1 Komplett-System"  Da wäre ja alles dabei (Boxen besser als bei der 200er Verison?).


----------



## AdeE (17. Februar 2010)

Tag,

lasst mich bitte nicht auf den letzten 10m hängen


----------



## The_Freak (18. Februar 2010)

Teufel hat auch eine eigene website 
-> Lautsprecher Teufel Concept E 300 Digital

deine 2 Punkte:

Er kann Surround Sound (5.1) per DVD/ Blue-Ray abspielen/ bekommen.
-Stimmt, am besten per optischem Digital Kabel anschließen-

Er kann an dem Decoder sein Radio/ CD-Player anschließen und wiedergeben (jedoch nicht in 5.1).
-Stimmt halb, er kann mit der Deocerstation den Stereoton per Dolby Prologic auf allen Lautsprechern wiedergeben lassen, es ist aber lange kein richtiger surround sound sondern nur ein virtueller Surround Sound und der Qualität zuliebe bleibste meistens besser beim Stereo.


----------



## AdeE (18. Februar 2010)

Tag,



The_Freak schrieb:


> Teufel hat auch eine eigene website
> -> Lautsprecher Teufel Concept E 300 Digital


Ja, gehe aber irgendwie automatisch auf Amazon.de 



The_Freak schrieb:


> deine 2 Punkte:
> 
> Er kann Surround Sound (5.1) per DVD/ Blue-Ray abspielen/ bekommen.
> -Stimmt, am besten per optischem Digital Kabel anschließen-
> ...


Super, also genau das, was ich wollte.
Nur mit den Kabeln habe ich das noch nicht ganz verstanden. In dem Paket sind bereits 3 Kabel (+ 20m Verlängerung) enthalten. Also müsste ich noch 3 weitere (5 Boxen + 1 Subwoofer = 6 - 3) bestellen - sind das hier (Teufel Stereo-Cinch-Kabel) die richtigen?
Den Satz der in der Beschreibung "_für ein 5.1- Lautsprecher-Set in der Regel drei dieser Kabel._" verstehe ich jedoch nicht - wie soll ich 6 Boxen an 3 Kabel anschließen? Ich dachte immer, dass Rot/ Weiß für "Rechts/ Links" steht.

Edit: Oh, lese gerade "Weitere Informationen" - so langsam verstehe ich den Aufbau - die drei Kabel (die mitgeliefert werden) werden an den Subwoofer angeschlossen - aber welche kabel dann für die Boxen?

Edit2: Und die Boxen werden über "Lautsprecherkabel" (Teufel Lautsprecherkabel2 x 0,75 qmm) angeschlossen?! 
Meine aktuelle Bestellung mal als Screen im Anhang. Sorry wenn ich hier so viel schreibe, ich will jedoch bei den Kosten nichts falsch machen und frage daher lieber zweimal nach.


----------



## The_Freak (18. Februar 2010)

AdeE schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> 
> Ja, gehe aber irgendwie automatisch auf Amazon.de
> ...



Puh da sagste was mit den Kabeln, bin mir da selber nicht sooo ganz sicher.
Die Kabel die da mitgeliefert werden sind eigentlich welche, womit man das E300 an den decoder anschließen kann, um die Lautsprecher selbst an den Sub anzuschließen brauchste eigentlich seperate Kabel, die sollten schon einen Querschnitt von 1.5mm haben und ab 10meter Verlegungslänge pro Box empfiehlt es sich auch schon 2.5mm starke zu nehmen, solche z.B. bräuchtest du dann auch->
Lautsprecher Teufel - Kabel für Lautsprecher 

(die von dir in den Warenkorb gelegten gehen auch, sind aber doch arg dünn und nicht so wirklich geeignet zum verlegen)

An den Decoder schließt du dann je nachdem an was du haben willst, z.B. mit optischen Digital Kabel den DVD player/Blueray Player oder wenns der PC sein soll (manche DVD playern übrigens auch) z.B. mit einem solchen kabelset:
Lautsprecher Teufel - Kabelsets für Lautsprecher (das zweite meine ich, kann i-wie nicht direkt drauf verlinken)

Gruß


----------



## AdeE (19. Februar 2010)

Tag,

also sind die Kabel für Decoder -> Subwoofer dabei, jedoch keine weiteren Kabel (Subwoofer -> Boxen und DVD-Player -> Decoder)?!

Für den DVD-Player an den Decoder brauche ich 1x "5.1-Multimedia DVD/Decoder Kabel-Sets". 
Für die Boxen brauche ich 5x "Teufel Lautsprecherkabel 2 x 1,5 qmm"
(beides zu finden unter Lautsprecher Teufel - Kabel für Lautsprecher (Direktverlinkung geht ja nicht).

Edit: So, jetzt habe ich es aber - nach langer Suche habe es endlich verstanden. Bei dem Set sind die Lautsprecherkabel + Kabel für Subwoofer -> Decoder mit dabei. Lediglich ein Chinchkabel für DVD-Player -> Decoder fehlt.
Also brauch ich nur das Set + 1x Teufel Stereo-Cinch-Kabel (Lautsprecher Teufel - Verbindungskabel).

Vielen dank an alle die mir geholfen haben! Ihr seit die Besten!


----------

